

Needlessly complicating the "report spam" function - noggle
http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc5965

======
mike-cardwell
You might want to explain why you think it is complicated and why you think
machine parseable feedback reports are pointless.

Machine readable feedback reports would be highly useful if they were common,
and I see nothing overly complicated about that RFC compared to other email
related RFCs...

